# Gar Division TGWA "Whiskers & Reds Fishing Tournament"



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Online Entry: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/whiskers-reds-fishing-tournament-2015-tickets-15082922427?utm_campaign=order_confirm&utm_medium=email&ref=eemailordconf&utm_source=eb_email&utm_term=eventname

Your participation in the 2015 Texas Game Warden Association â€œWhiskers & Reds Fishing Tournamentâ€ will allow the association to continue providing funding for outdoor education to our youth in Texas. All proceeds from the tournament are gievn to the TGWA for youth events.
Through fishing, hunting, and youth outdoor events taking place in every corner of the State, the association ensures that the heritage of our natural resource management continues.
These activities give children hands on experiences in the outdoors, via one-on-one interaction with Texas Game Wardens. The Texas Game Warden Association is committed to introducing as many youth as possible to the outdoors.
By doing this we preserve our heritage & conserve the natural resources of the State of Texas for future generations!
Event Information
FREE entry to everyone on Friday and Saturday to participate in;
Viewing the weigh-ins, kidfish, youth activities, & auctions!

Dinner Plates will be $10 and beer will be for sale at the event.

Website: www.texasgamewarden.com

Tournament Schedule and Agenda

Thursday March 12th, 2015: 12 AM Catfish & Gar Tournament begins

Friday March 13th, 2015: 12PM-3PM Weigh-in

Saturday March 14th, 2015: Sunrise Crappie & Redfish Tournament begins

9AM-11AM: Justin Hurst Memorial 5k Run

11AM-4PM: Family/Youth Activities

1-4 PM: Final weigh-in

5PM-7PM: Dinner Banquet (Silent/Bucket Auctions)

7PM-9PM: Live Auction


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Prize's*


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Entry form below:

http://texasgamewarden.com/wp-conten...Rules-2015.pdf


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Last years winner!


----------

